# Now that's some classy railcar!



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

What do you think of this???? Just had to share it!










More nice draisines and interesting railcars over here: http://www.darkroastedblend.com/200...icles.html


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats a prop car from a James Bond film, look at the bullet holes on the sides and the russian stars on the front. I beleive it was a Peirce Bronson era movie, I think this was from Golden Eye but I might be wrong. 

Bond upsets some deal between the Ruskies and terrorists, steals the car which gets the tires shot off as he drives over a crossing and onto the rails, hench the prop rail car pictured above.


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

I think you right Vic.

Bond, James Bond










Jeff


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

It's from 'Octopussy' actually. I see now it's mentioned above the picture on the site... 

There are some amazing machines there. 
Did you see the picture of that Chevy above the picture of the Mercedes? Looks like it god some skulls on it's front? 
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2300/2044646512_7f7601d815.jpg 

Or the diesel locomotive converted to road use? 
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2026/1685800834_fb59910ab1.jpg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

007 forever. Cool stuff. Later RJD


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paulus on 03 Apr 2010 11:46 AM 
It's from 'Octopussy' actually. I see now it's mentioned above the picture on the site... 

There are some amazing machines there. 
Did you see the picture of that Chevy above the picture of the Mercedes? Looks like it god some skulls on it's front? 









Or the diesel locomotive converted to road use? 









FUnky stuff, how do they steer that ruskie monster?


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Chevy looks like a Caddy


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

A shame to see a Merc W108/9 in such condition..... Yeah, they are pigs, but they were the first real "S". 

Rather have a Packard anyhow.... 

http://imcdb.org/images/042/140.jpg


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

A shame to see a Merc W108/9 in such condition..... Yeah, they are pigs, but they were the first real "S". 

Rather have a Packard anyhow.... 

http://imcdb.org/images/042/140.jpg 

Looks like they try a burn out with that one ;-)


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 05 Apr 2010 11:25 AM 
A shame to see a Merc W108/9 in such condition..... Yeah, they are pigs, but they were the first real "S". 

Rather have a Packard anyhow.... 

http://imcdb.org/images/042/140.jpg 

Didnt the car burn out in the movie"octopussy " sparks and flames before crashing into a coach carrying octopussey (a sixyear old wouldnt under stand the sexual inendos those movies had and probly still do ) and her bevey of beauties which formly evil then turn good . the bachmann bobber (circus ) would make a good magicians car that james crashes into .

chech this idea out, ideal for surplus stock on your railroald . give kinda off the meaning "if you build it they will come " if not to gawk at it .


http://www.ozarkmountainrailcar.com...en_car.htm


----------

